# Skippies



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

I am going skippie hunting tomorrow, has anyone had any luck anywhere? If so any help is appreciated.


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Nobody has had any luck?


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey Lee,

I haven't even been on the river since the first week in August. Been the worst year I've had since I can't remember when. Between work and the weather it is like there is some conspiracy...any way I'm whinning and will stop.

Hope you find some skippies and put them to good use.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Lee,

Been going to Barkley Lake in Kentucky to get mine, nothing up here of any size........Doc


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Nope, I got some feelers out too. Nothing........


----------



## cat daddy (Apr 11, 2004)

it usally takes me 25.00 ingas to go catch skipps, i know catching them are a blast, but i live so far away. there are alot of bait shops that sell them . there are severl in the cincin area. hope it helps . i bought 10 lbs for 10.00 bucks. ill pay that any day.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Rodney,

Where did you get tham @ for $1. a pound. I tink I'll do that too.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Please let us know where you can get them for $1 a pound! I have not been able to catch one going over a year now!


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

seen alot of small 2and 3 inch skipps nothing up this way


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

I didnt do any good the other day, but will be trying again soon.


----------

